# 243 was to big for him to handle



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

well got the 243 out and its to big for my "hunting buddy" he's 7. was looking around at youth models and found people talking about 22/250's and 25/06's ...looking for some info/thoughts....and what's a good price


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

.223? I think a 26/06 is too big for him


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

Too much recoil or the rifle is too big?


----------



## BU Fisher (Jul 20, 2009)

*22-250*

My son just turned 9 and I just moved him to a 243. He killed is first 4 deer with the 22.250 and never was scared at all. Great gun to start them with. It will not scare them.


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

My cousin Payton (age 9) is a bigger kid for his age but still started out last year with a 243 and shot it well but wound up liking the 223 handi rifle better and they are a cheaper gun that fun to hunt with for me and dad when we are killing pigs or driving.

Small, short, heavier, no recoil....and cheap!!!!


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

to big as in the rifle is to large for him to handle it safely its an adult model heck the darn thing is bigger then my 30-06 lol


----------



## Logan (Aug 7, 2009)

*payton*

Idea on the gun and his size


----------



## Gearman (Nov 13, 2012)

*.22 250*

Got my son a .22 250 from academy for like $250 even came with a scope and case. Made sure to site it in every year and kept all shots less then 60Yard. Between him and my daughter they shot about 10 deer with it and didn't lose one. Just to warn you though, you are not going to have a good blood trail so shot placement is important but that youth gun really gives the kids confidence.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I bought a 223 for my son. Now he's gone & its the only rifle I hunt with. Its a short little gun so your not knocking the barrel while putting out the window.No kick & not much noise.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

I wonder if they make a low recoil load for the .243? If so that would be the way to go. If not you can try the 50 grain bullet.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Lots of youth sized guns out there. Remingtion Mdl 7 may fit him better, browning Micro Medallion, ruger, savage all have youth sized stocks. Get a gun that fits him and he should handle even the bigger rounds lots better, but .243 is a great round.


----------



## 999 (Dec 2, 2004)

Why not a youth .243? You would have the same shells as another rifle you have. You can let him shoot varmint loads at the range in a lower grain and the 100gr's at the deer.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

Since you already own 1 243 you should stay with the same caliber, look at a compact or youth version for him.


John


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

I suggest a 22 hornet - no kick and for a 7 year old that is important - will kill a deer just fine, fun to shoo, and not expensive - brought lots of kids and grandkids up using one and they all shoot very well


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

999 said:


> Why not a youth .243? You would have the same shells as another rifle you have. You can let him shoot varmint loads at the range in a lower grain and the 100gr's at the deer.


I have found 100gr from the short barrel simply do not pattern, 85gr will kill any deer he will be shooting at 7-12 years old and pattern very well.

John


----------



## lharms13 (Aug 14, 2006)

I bought my son a Remington youth model 243 with a synthetic stock. If its gets scratched no big deal. It drives tacks at 100 yards. We shoot 100 grain Hornady out of it. I let him sight it in on the lead sled so there is no recoil. He shot his first deer last year with it and dropped it in his tracks. If they can get comfortable with the gun, they won't even notice the recoil when shooting at an animal


----------



## lharms13 (Aug 14, 2006)

Oh! By the way he is seven years old as well.


----------



## stickem (Oct 30, 2009)

my 5 y/o shoots a youth modle 22-250. my. my son was 8 last year started useing my 270 w the boss on it. he handle it very well. if you can find a browning w/ the boss i bet he could handle it.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

thanks for the info guys...now I need to figure out which youth rifle to go....thanks for the tip/idea to stick with a 243...can't believe I didn't think of that lol :redface:


----------



## pierce2901 (Nov 26, 2006)

My son, who is 8 this year, has a Rem 770 243. Been shooting it for 2 years and loves it. Shoot a 55 grain bullet and everything he has hit has been recovered. Not much recoil and has a synthetic stock only because of his age. He is a little rough at times.


----------



## 999 (Dec 2, 2004)

jtburf said:


> I have found 100gr from the short barrel simply do not pattern, 85gr will kill any deer he will be shooting at 7-12 years old and pattern very well.
> 
> John


Good point, worth trying the different grains on your actual gun to see what patterns best. Mine is actually a longer barreled adult model I cut the stock on and added a limbsaver. I think the barrel twist rate makes a big impact on if your 243 shoots the heavier or lighter bullets better as well.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 25, 2010)

I bought an AR 15 in 6.8SPC that I intend on my grandson using. He is 7 now. With the collapsable stock and little to no recoil it should make a good youth gun.


----------



## Loden (Sep 16, 2012)

my son at age 5 and daughter at age 7 both killed their first deer with a NEF handi-rifle in .223.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

My daughter started when she was 7 with a NEF single shot 223 purchased at Wal Mart for about 100.00. Great little gun, now I shot yotes with it and she shoots a 25-06.


----------



## llred (Jun 30, 2008)

try this

http://www.weatherby.com/product/rifles/vanguard_2/youth

has a shim system to grow with him. Once he is full grown go get a bell carlson stock for it and he is still good to go.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

A Remington 700 in 22-250 with a zeiss 3x9 is a perfect gun.


----------



## Cody989 (Jan 29, 2013)

I started with a .270 and still shoot it. I never noticed the recoil cause of my addrenaline so if a kid ever ask how bad does it kick just tell him he won't notice it cause none of us ever do when we shoot.


----------



## wacky-worm (Mar 10, 2008)

I have a Winchester Youth Ranger .243 with a muzzle break on it. The kick on it is no more than a 22. My youngest is now 9 and he is using a youth model Remington 700 7mm-08.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*no rossi*



shanesdad said:


> thanks for the info guys...now I need to figure out which youth rifle to go....thanks for the tip/idea to stick with a 243...can't believe I didn't think of that lol :redface:


What ever you do DO NOT GET A ROSSI youth model. I got my son one from academy and it dont hold any kinda group with 100 gr. and a semi group with 80 gr. I would recomend buy a quality used gun and have it cut to fit. I perfer Remington but to each his own. Good job on getting that boy out there dad.:texasflag


----------



## outlaw38 (Aug 28, 2006)

I took a Remington 700 .223 and had the barrel cut to 16 and the stock cut down. Fits him perfect and he is 6 and killed 2 deer so far.


----------



## cajundiesel (Jul 30, 2012)

I bought my daughter a. 243 last year and she was 6. She shot it like a champ. I bought her the synthetic Remington 770 becuase it was lighter and easier for her to handle then the single shot crack barrel youth model. I am glad I made that decision so now I also have a. 243 that I can use.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

If you have an AR15 carbine get a 6.8 or 300 Blackout upper for it and shoot a load with a Barnes, Hornady VMax, or Nosler Accubond, and it will kill anything in Texas. My 7 year old will be shooting my 300BLK this year. He's practiced with it a lot, and he shoots 2" or less groups at 100 yards every time he shoots it. Very low recoil. Get some good ear plugs for the kids, as the sound bothers them more than the recoil, not to mention we should be protecting their eardrums.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

shanesdad said:


> to big as in the rifle is to large for him to handle it safely its an adult model heck the darn thing is bigger then my 30-06 lol


I have two little guys that I had this problem for. I went online and found a used stock, and whacked about 3" off the butt, and screwed a new limbsaver pad on the back. Works like a champ. I think the stock cost me $50, and the limbaver pad was around $30. What's nice, is as they get bigger, I can move stocks around to fit them... later on, if another kid needs it, it's a 10 minute swap to get them a rifle that fits better.


----------



## Joe84 (Apr 22, 2013)

X2 on the rossi.. Tried the 223/20 ga combo. Ran out of adjustment on on the scope and windage on the mounts.. Couldnt get it on paper.. Ended up going with a rem mod 7 in a 243. With a VX2 4x12.. It loves the 95 gr Fusion bullets with a sub 1" group at 100 and a 2 1/2 group at 200.. Its a little pricy but has a good adjustable trigger and is a beautiful rifle overall.


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*Ding Ding Ding... Winner*



Kyle 1974 said:


> I have two little guys that I had this problem for. I went online and found a used stock, and whacked about 3" off the butt, and screwed a new limbsaver pad on the back. Works like a champ. I think the stock cost me $50, and the limbaver pad was around $30. What's nice, is as they get bigger, I can move stocks around to fit them... later on, if another kid needs it, it's a 10 minute swap to get them a rifle that fits better.


I actually Sold a Cut-off Stock to a 2Cooler last year that I used as a kid and also all of my kids used...Upgraded to a Synthetic stock after all were grown.
Model 788 in 243 was my very first Gun at 6 yrs old. Still Shoots perfectly today and one of my favorites when Doe or pig/cyote hunting.


----------



## tailslap (Jan 29, 2013)

*gun size*

220 swift


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

tailslap said:


> 220 swift


Hot little round, sometimes has problems with burning out the throat, definitely a good round for long-range varmints but a 7 y.o. might not be taking 300 yd. shots at whitetails. My daughter shoots a 6mm PPC with light bullets in a Model 700V and it has almost NO recoil. The larger bullet is a little more useful on larger deer if ol' muy grande walks up on your kid!

Good job on teaching your son to hunt!


----------



## MLK (Oct 5, 2009)

Look at the Knox axiom stocks. They have adjustable stock 4 positions and reduce the recoil. That's what my daughter started shooting when she was 8 with full power Remington core lot 100 grain bullets. She loves it and doesn't notice the recoil. Fairly easy to install if you have the right model gun. Fit my rem 700 badly with very little figment needed. Gun still shoots MOA and for practice we shoot milk jugs at 100 yards. There cake walk shots for her and her twin sister, they also shoot an AR15 in 600 yard matches. With reactive targets the young ones don't notice there oil as much and the axiom recoil reduction stock really tames it.


----------



## plastics man (Jun 23, 2004)

Try to find you a Remington model 600 or 660 in 243, great truck gun also.


----------



## NOCREEK (Jan 18, 2012)

Gracie started with a .223 at 9 yrs old for deer, killed 5 or 6 and lost none, including a 140 class 12 point. This year she has started shooting and hunting with my old Marlin 336C, 30-30 and loves it, she is 13 now.



































Here are a few pics of past deer. She is an avid shooter and wants to shoot and hunt a little with my .270 also this year!


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim (Sep 22, 2009)

Stock appears to be long for him. A gunsmith can easily cut it down and reinstall the recoil pad. 

I hunted with a .243 at 7 and loved that little rifle.


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

Go to a gun store and buy a used stock for the 243 model you have and cut the stock off. Thats what I did for my daughter when she was 7 and now she is 20 and has gone up to 7mm Mag with the same stock just different steel


----------



## sportsdad (Feb 20, 2008)

Try a 30-30. It is not sexy like other calibers but is is a great youth gun. Short length is easy to handle and throw in the managed recoil ammo and you have a lrg chuck of lead with less recoil than a 223. Both my girls have been shooting that gun and ammo combo for years and love it


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Its not the gun its the kid. With in reason get them a gun that fits them and let them learn the recoil and noise wont hurt them. My daughter was shooting deer with a 22-250 since she was 6 years old. She started with a Red Rider then a .22 then the 22-250. Now she will shoot anything including my 7mm mag.


----------



## aggieanglr (Oct 1, 2007)

My 8 and 10 yr old both shoot an AR 10 in .308. Little recoil collapsible stock and 168 gr BTHP coming from the business end.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Remington Model 7 youth SPS (Special Purpose Synthetic) .243

We shoot the 100 grain core lokts and have no problems with grouping.

I know some people like the .223 / 22-250 but I do not have confidence in their ability get get a proper pass through / good blood trails. 

Before some self proclaimed expert starts chirping about head / neck shots for those smaller calibers, we're talking about a 7 year old kid. 

There is a reason Brett Holden does not allow calibers under .243 on the Chittum Ranch. :work:

That should be reason enough.


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

22-250 all the way.

Still have a 788 that my dad bought me as my first rifle 30 years ago.

Have never had any issues with lost deer....wife and both of my kids still shoot it today.

Daughter shot her first deer with it last year, and it didn't make it 20 yards. I've seen deer shot with a 300 run 100+ yards. It's as much about the bullet selection as it is the caliber.

Lots of opinions...take mine for what it's worth.

Sorry...but there is nothing magical about the "243 and bigger" stance. If you choose the wrong bullet for a 243, you can have a rather poor combination for hunting purposes.

Know your gun, shoot it often, and know your ballistics.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

98aggie77566 said:


> 22-250 all the way.
> 
> Still have a 788 that my dad bought me as my first rifle 30 years ago.
> 
> ...


Agreed. 
I see too often parents buying their kids 243 and larger to start them on and the kids develops a flinch and in turn, make bad shots. I'm so sick of chasing wounded deer because of this. Was on a lease years ago with a female trooper that bought her 10 year old a 270 because a 243 was an "inferior" cartridge. She had lost a deer with one(obviously bad shot, but hey, let's blame the arrow) and was bound and determined her son wasn't going to start off like that. Needless to say, after 5 lost animals in 2 days, I pulled the plug on her sons hunting. Hard thing to do, but, sometimes life ain't easy.
Bought mine a 223 and he was begging to shoot it more yesterday. He put 15 down the pipe and I had to cut him off because I wanted to keep the last 5 for hunting.
Now, I also load 60 grain partitions for his gun, which have a reputation for getting the job done. He's 7 and was shooting about a 2" group

Â©


----------



## toehead (May 19, 2010)

*Youth gun*

I purchased a Rossi youth 223 which came with a scope. My boys have both used it starting at 6-7 years of age. My younger son has killed many of animals with it including this big boar Friday evening. He has a dead eye for killing pigs. You hit them just below the ear and they drop in there tracks.


----------

